# Brown Cubing Day 2009



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 17, 2009)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Brown2009

I want to go, but I have two finals two days later...we'll see. If I do go I'll probably need to spend a while studying.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to go but I doubt I will be able to.


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2009)

I think this will probably work. Not terribly far. I could drive up Friday evening. I will confirm soon.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

If laser bunneh goes, I will too.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> If laser bunneh goes, I will too.



that means you're not going


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm probably not going. it's too far.


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2009)

Btw, I think the schedule is brilliant. http://www.brown.edu/Students/Cubing_Club/schedule.html


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> Btw, I think the schedule is brilliant. http://www.brown.edu/Students/Cubing_Club/schedule.html



yeah, it seems like it could work, because i always do bad in my first event which is usually 3x3 and a don't get to round 2


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 17, 2009)

NOOO! December 12!! Same day as orchestra Regionals auditions! AGAIN! Bleh, last time was February 7 this year (Newark Winter 2009), and now another competition that I can go to is blocked again.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 17, 2009)

i will definately be going . I might bring Katie as well


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 17, 2009)

I will definately go if i can find a way to get there


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 18, 2009)

I could come, maybe. That would be awesome!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 18, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> I might bring Katie as well



Well in that case, I'm going <_<.

In all serious though, the drive is under three hours, I'll have to see what the next couple of weeks bring.


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > I might bring Katie as well
> ...



Creeper post.


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Brown2009
> 
> I want to go, but I have two finals two days later...we'll see. If I do go I'll probably need to spend a while studying.


Same here  Besides, I'd need a place to crash for Friday and Saturday night because there aren't any flights back to Dayton after 6 p.m. Saturday. Or does anyone know of any cheap hotels within walking distance?


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2009)

Btw, the efforts to get Siraj to a competition are pretty transparent here.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Nov 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Same here  Besides, I'd need a place to crash for Friday and Saturday night because there aren't any flights back to Dayton after 6 p.m. Saturday. Or does anyone know of any cheap hotels within walking distance?



The campus is right up the hill from downtown, and there's quite a few hotels in the city. I'm not sure of the prices, just look up hotels in Providence and more likely than not most will be quite a reasonable distance from the comp.


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2009)

I need to get like... a years plane pass, so I can just make the trip whenever.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone willing to restring my magic at the competetion. I fail...


----------



## Kyle Barry (Nov 18, 2009)

Naturally, if Kian is going, I will be going as well. This is perfect timing, I'm excited to practice after MIT, so maybe I won't be awful for Brown.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > rowehessler said:
> ...



+1
I lol'd.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 18, 2009)

I shall be going


----------



## Tyson (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Arthur,

Let's hypothetically assume you live in New York without a car. Is there a way to get to your competition by using only public transportation?

(And Bob doesn't count.)


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Hey Arthur,
> 
> Let's hypothetically assume you live in New York without a car. Is there a way to get to your competition by using only public transportation?
> 
> (And Bob doesn't count.)



Tyson, Amtrak goes to Providence. There are also quite a few bus companies that travel that route.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Nov 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Hey Arthur,
> 
> Let's hypothetically assume you live in New York without a car. Is there a way to get to your competition by using only public transportation?
> 
> (And Bob doesn't count.)



Yes, I've gone from Penn/Grand Central to Providence by train no problem.

That's one possibility (actually the only one I've used so far).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 19, 2009)

My girlfriend attends Brown and will probably compete. I hope the parity fairy visits Bob again...


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2009)

Kyle and I are now confirmed. I hope more people will post if they're coming as well because we can't see preregistered people on the WCA site or the Brown site. It'd be nice to know who to expect.


----------



## Blurt (Nov 28, 2009)

im Going. woot. my second competition. Im pumped!


----------



## HumungousLake (Dec 3, 2009)

i thought i would bump this for people who don't know about it


----------



## AREScuber (Dec 3, 2009)

where is the registration list? I would like to see how many people will generally be there.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> where is the registration list? I would like to see how many people will generally be there.



On Arthur's computer. I suggest taking I-95 north a few hours. Get off right before you get into Massachusetts.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Dec 4, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> where is the registration list? I would like to see how many people will generally be there.



Fixed.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

Arthur_Adams said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > where is the registration list? I would like to see how many people will generally be there.
> ...



...I...love...your...avatar...


----------



## AREScuber (Dec 4, 2009)

Arthur_Adams said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > where is the registration list? I would like to see how many people will generally be there.
> ...



No it isn't. I clicked on it and it took me to where you Register now the list of competitors.


----------



## Kian (Dec 4, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> Arthur_Adams said:
> 
> 
> > AREScuber said:
> ...



Yes it is. There is a link on that page to view preregistered competitors.


----------



## AREScuber (Dec 4, 2009)

Kian said:


> AREScuber said:
> 
> 
> > Arthur_Adams said:
> ...


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, only 18 competitors so far? Actually I'm looking forward to a smaller competition...big ones are tiring.

Is Bob showing up?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Wow, only 18 competitors so far? Actually I'm looking forward to a smaller competition...big ones are tiring.
> 
> Is Bob showing up?


A small competition? What's that?

"Small" in California means 60, apparently.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't been to a competition since the beginning of summer.
I need to practice this week.


----------



## Kian (Dec 7, 2009)

Goal for the competition: remember to put a memory card in my camera.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 8, 2009)

Is anyone staying at a hostel or anything, or would recommend a place to stay?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

<+DanCohen> wtf rowe
<+DanCohen> 2.5, 2.90+2=4.90, 2.5, 2.5, 5


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> <+DanCohen> wtf rowe
> <+DanCohen> 2.5, 2.90+2=4.90, 2.5, 2.5, 5



 That sucks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2009)

It was something similar to that. Rowe told me it would've been like a 2.5 avg if he didn't +2


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 12, 2009)

just got a text from rowe:



> 2.45 WR ave



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN............

2.32, 2.19, 2.93, 3.28, 1.03


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> just got a text from rowe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! This is beyond what I could imagine (at least in the next couple of years).

Congratulations Rowe!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> just got a text from rowe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing :O


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> It was something similar to that. Rowe told me it would've been like a 2.5 avg if he didn't +2






masterofthebass said:


> just got a text from rowe:
> 
> 
> 
> > 2.45 WR ave





Nice job Rowe! Finally you got it! Wait, it was already yours.  Congrats! It will be hard to beat!

Too bad about the LL skip... :S


----------



## blah (Dec 12, 2009)

22.2% improvement from the previous WR. Largest margin of improvement since Gunnar Krig broke his own WR 4 years ago (also 22.2%)!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 12, 2009)

JT got 3.49 average. LOLwut. 
Easy Scrambles + Rowe = Win.
Congrats Rowe, you crushed my hopes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

also. Rowe got US NR for 3x3 of 11.04. times not known.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> also. Rowe got US NR for 3x3 of 11.04. times not known.



11.04 would actually be NAR.

Congrats, Rowe. On both achievements.


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice, Rowe. Congrats.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> just got a text from rowe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God i feel so slow....*practices furiously and gets a 4.3 average *


----------



## Edmund (Dec 12, 2009)

WHOA ROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seriously nice job dude.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 13, 2009)

lol2x2


----------



## r_517 (Dec 13, 2009)

terrible, horrible, awesome, insane


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 13, 2009)

Rowe should have won.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 13, 2009)

3x3 top 5: Rowe, John, me, Ian W, Elliot Penson. Nobody else in the finals was sub-20 

Kian, please post my 4x4 video. I must see it.

Ian and I got a 32.75 team BLD solve!


----------



## r_517 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 3x3 top 5: Rowe, John, me, Ian W, Elliot Penson. Nobody else in the finals was sub-20
> 
> Kian, please post my 4x4 video. I must see it.
> 
> Ian and I got a 32.75 team BLD solve!



curious about your team BLD solve

also want to see new WR video, hope somebody recorded it


----------



## Kian (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 3x3 top 5: Rowe, John, me, Ian W, Elliot Penson. Nobody else in the finals was sub-20
> 
> Kian, please post my 4x4 video. I must see it.
> 
> Ian and I got a 32.75 team BLD solve!



I'm on it.

Also, I have 4 out of Rowe's 5 2x2 final solves on tape, including the 1.03. Will put everything together and post it tonight.

BTW- If I recall correctly the scramble for the super easy 2x2 solve was R2 F2 U R' but I could be wrong. It was definitely 4 moves and super easy. Hell, even I got a 2.4x on it


----------



## Yichen (Dec 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 top 5: Rowe, John, me, Ian W, Elliot Penson. Nobody else in the finals was sub-20
> ...



Do you got all the scrambles?


----------



## Kian (Dec 13, 2009)

2 pieces from the Providence Journal about the competition, one is an article, the other a 3 minute video without commentary by a narrator, just solves and interviews with cubers.

http://www.projo.com/news/content/BROWN_CUBING_12-13-09_36GPAQM_v11.3540cc8.html

http://www.projo.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=412482


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> http://www.projo.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=412482



Pyraminix!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.projo.com/video/news-index.html?nvid=412482
> ...



Hahaha. That was great. I wonder if that was on purpose...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 13, 2009)

I should totally drive all the way across the country for this.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 15, 2009)

By the way, I provided space, and Arthur uploaded unofficial tentative results.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 15, 2009)

I love how the 2x2x2 finals says: WR - yep. Awesome.


----------

